# Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort



## jancpa (Aug 29, 2008)

I recently received a letter from Grand Pacific Resorts annoucing that their newest resort in Carlsbad, CA will be a Hilton Grand Vacations Club affiliate.  

As an owner of the MarBrisa Resort, you will become a member of the Hilton Grand Vacations Club.  The letter states that this will be their largest and most luxurious resort ever built.  They are offering previews and pre-construction pricing.


----------



## DEROS (Aug 30, 2008)

*Anyone Gone There lately*

I booked a trip for Dec 08.  Has anyone stayed at Mar Brisa lately?  Any more progress to report? The website is some what out dated.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is a thread from the Western USA board about a recent stay at the resort.   thread


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 31, 2008)

Checked out the thread - from what I could see from Denise's pics
Marbrisa didnt seem too attractive- Is this true?


----------



## ricoba (Sep 1, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Checked out the thread - from what I could see from Denise's pics
> Marbrisa didnt seem too attractive- Is this true?



That's kinda what I thought when I saw the pics!  
 But again, it's very new and it's not done and landscaping isn't finished...


----------



## DEROS (Sep 1, 2008)

It doesn't seem too bad.  At least for my vacation, Mar Brisa will have another 4 months to build on the landscaping.

One picture had no water in the pool, another picture had water.  So the swimming pool should be done.  Landscaping is easy if they use pre-grown plants and shrubs.

I hope my expectation doesn't give me a let down when I get their Dec.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 1, 2008)

I live in Carlsbad and visited the site before the pool was finished -- you are not going to get the grounds like in Vegas -- we don't have the acreage to do it. There are ocean views and also of rides at Legoland.  We saw both a regular unit and an upgraded one -- what a difference!!!!  These were units right above each other, so view and floor plans were similar but we couldn't believe the difference in the two.  The upgraded was furnished so much nicer, had high end appliances, jacuzzi tub and much more.

What are you looking for in a Hilton stay here in Carlsbad?


----------



## richardm (Sep 2, 2008)

*HGV affiliation does not transfer with resale...*



jancpa said:


> I recently received a letter from Grand Pacific Resorts annoucing that their newest resort in Carlsbad, CA will be a Hilton Grand Vacations Club affiliate.
> 
> As an owner of the MarBrisa Resort, you will become a member of the Hilton Grand Vacations Club.  The letter states that this will be their largest and most luxurious resort ever built.  They are offering previews and pre-construction pricing.



Just a quick clarification to avoid confusion.. As an affiliate resort- the points privilege does not transfer on resale.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2008)

richardm:  Could you clarify that a little -- what is a point privilege and what does it provide you?   This never came up in our sales promo with them!


----------



## richardm (Sep 2, 2008)

*HGV affiliate resorts*

Affiliate resorts allow the original owner (who bought from the developer) to receive HGVC points privileges.. In other words, the weeks you buy can be converted to points to be used at other HGV timeshares.. This privilege does not transfer to the next owner.. 

If you buy resale, you will simply be purchasing usage at MarBrisa...


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 2, 2008)

richardm said:


> Affiliate resorts allow the original owner (who bought from the developer) to receive HGVC points privileges.. In other words, the weeks you buy can be converted to points to be used at other HGV timeshares.. This privilege does not transfer to the next owner..
> 
> If you buy resale, you will simply be purchasing usage at MarBrisa...


One addition point -- this policy _only _applies to MarBrisba for HGVC.  All other HGVC affiliates have the option to transfer points when purchased resale.

Kurt


----------



## armrecsys (Sep 2, 2008)

*MarBrisa Resort*



jancpa said:


> I recently received a letter from Grand Pacific Resorts annoucing that their newest resort in Carlsbad, CA will be a Hilton Grand Vacations Club affiliate.
> 
> As an owner of the MarBrisa Resort, you will become a member of the Hilton Grand Vacations Club.  The letter states that this will be their largest and most luxurious resort ever built.  They are offering previews and pre-construction pricing.



I own at the Carlsbad Inn, and I stayed at the Marbisa Resort before the pool was put in. I was not told that the Pool was not in before I stayed their . so I was not happy. I have stayed at hilton resorts and I must say this one is not up to their standards nor do I see luxurious. 
The noise your legoland make me glad that they did not give me thier top room location. I dont know why they give the impression that you have ocean veiw when you don't. 
I dont know why they are telling people that that are part of the Grand Pacific  family when ,we were told that that did not want to be a sister resort to the other Grand Pacific resorts. 
I think a lot of hand shakes and money  on this one and we were not invited.
Linda:annoyed:


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2008)

Kurt:  Any idea why they 'changed the rules' with Marbrisa and decided not to allow Hilton points to go to a resale buyer?

One more question:  If you buy resale Hilton in Vegas -- are all points and privileges transferred to you?


----------



## myip (Sep 2, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Kurt:  Any idea why they 'changed the rules' with Marbrisa and decided not to allow Hilton points to go to a resale buyer?
> 
> One more question:  If you buy resale Hilton in Vegas -- are all points and privileges transferred to you?



I believe they allow you to join if you purchase another new unit from them... - look like they are doing what Starwood SVN doing...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 3, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> If you buy resale Hilton in Vegas -- are all points and privileges transferred to you?



If you buy resale HGVC specific built anywhere else you get all the privileges, by paying a tranfer fee of $250.  

The affiliates may have to start membership over and have to pay the first year initiation fee that is higher than the member transfer fee at $399, but the end result is that the new owner can have HGVC participation.

Perhaps that is what they are saying when they talk about losing HGVC points you can't transfer the points with a transfer membership fee.  However, a new owner should just have to pay the initiation fee again to join HGVC.

Does anyone understand the situation different than myself?


----------



## richardm (Sep 3, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> One more question:  If you buy resale Hilton in Vegas -- are all points and privileges transferred to you?



The HGVC points transfer with the Las Vegas resorts. If you need help with your purchase - I recommend you work with a brokerage..  First right of refusal also applies with most of these resorts.


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 3, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> If you buy resale HGVC specific built anywhere else you get all the privileges, by paying a tranfer fee of $250.
> 
> The affiliates may have to start membership over and have to pay the first year initiation fee that is higher than the member transfer fee at $399, but the end result is that the new owner can have HGVC participation.
> 
> ...



From what I understand, you will not be able to join HGVC at all if you buy resale.  I'd have to guess, you could buy resale and then buy a developer unit, they will upgrade the resale unit. Similar to Starwood.

I met with the GPR management when they first started selling and was surprised when he told me about it. They are trying to keep most resales in house.
I'm guessing once they sell out.. you'll be able to sell through there resale department and the new owner will have the HGVC privilege. 

I think some of there reasoning is, if you go through Marbrisa to resale your unit, it will keep prices up, instead of a bunch of cheap ebay resales. 

I suggested instead they implement ROFR, we talked about it a bit, but he didn't seem too interested. It may have been too late at that point.


----------



## DEROS (Sep 3, 2008)

*ROFR and Resale Department*

I am amazed they did not do both ROFR and inside resale department.  

If a owner sold it to another party, the owner would have to discount the price a lot because there is no HGVC attached to it.  Which then HGVC can exercise their ROFR to steal the week cheap or let it stand and convince the new owner to buy another week.  

If the owner uses the resale department, then resale department gets a healthy commission for selling it retail and nothing out of pocket because they are not buying anything.  The owner will still be responsible for the MF until the unit is sold.  Unlike a week that is still owned by the developer.


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 3, 2008)

DEROS said:


> I am amazed they did not do both ROFR and inside resale department.
> 
> If a owner sold it to another party, the owner would have to discount the price a lot because there is no HGVC attached to it.  Which then HGVC can exercise their ROFR to steal the week cheap or let it stand and convince the new owner to buy another week.
> 
> If the owner uses the resale department, then resale department gets a healthy commission for selling it retail and nothing out of pocket because they are not buying anything.  The owner will still be responsible for the MF until the unit is sold.  Unlike a week that is still owned by the developer.



I agree,  I don't really like ROFR as a buyer. However if I was a developer.. I'd definitely put it in the contract.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 6, 2008)

armrecsys said:


> I own at the Carlsbad Inn, and I stayed at the Marbisa Resort before the pool was put in. I was not told that the Pool was not in before I stayed their . so I was not happy. I have stayed at hilton resorts and I must say this one is not up to their standards nor do I see luxurious.
> The noise your legoland make me glad that they did not give me thier top room location. I dont know why they give the impression that you have ocean veiw when you don't.
> I dont know why they are telling people that that are part of the Grand Pacific  family when ,we were told that that did not want to be a sister resort to the other Grand Pacific resorts.
> I think a lot of hand shakes and money  on this one and we were not invited.
> Linda:annoyed:



Trying to understand Marbrisa is not a a grand Pacific Resort?

Also, How does it compare to GP Palisades?


----------



## DEROS (Sep 6, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Trying to understand Marbrisa is not a a grand Pacific Resort?
> 
> Also, How does it compare to GP Palisades?



MarBrisa is a Grand Pacific Resort.  HGVC is allowing GP to affiliate themselves with their TS system (Think RCI or II).  However, they (could have been a mutual agreement between GP and HGVC) took it one step further and stated up front that all first time owners at GP MarBrisa must join the HGVC system.  Unlike other Club affiliates that give the option for the owners to join the Club at $400 initial fee and $90 every year.


----------



## pamandgary (Sep 6, 2008)

We had the tour last week.  What a disappointment!  The agent was ditzy and the property was just average.  The rooms were nice.  It was a long way from the ocean with little view and overlooking a theme park.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 9, 2008)

Deros:

I would be very interested in your experience at this resort this coming December.  Would you please write a review?


----------



## DEROS (Sep 10, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> Deros:
> 
> I would be very interested in your experience at this resort this coming December.  Would you please write a review?



But of course.  I think this is one of the advantage of joining TUG.  You get to read the reviews, which seems current to some what current.  Especially the more popluar resorts.


----------



## Pronkster (Oct 21, 2008)

Heading down there next week.  Any new updates?  How many buildings are open now.  Is the pool open?  How about workout facilities?


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 7, 2008)

Any one have any updated reports on Marbrisa?

nonutrix


----------



## grandpadoc (Dec 14, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> Any one have any updated reports on Marbrisa?
> 
> nonutrix



We were there in October and compared to the Sheraton and Palisades this place is not impressive. We ended up staying at the Palisades instead and were very pleased. I would recommend this time of year to visit Carlsbad because the weather is great. The Santa Ana winds keep the marine layer away. You end up with air temps in the 70's, low humidity, and beautiful sunsets. Doc


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 14, 2008)

grandpadoc: Don't come this week -- it is barely 60 and heavy rain predicted; I know because I live here


----------



## grandpadoc (Dec 14, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> grandpadoc: Don't come this week -- it is barely 60 and heavy rain predicted; I know because I live here



... but you know what I'm talking about. I should have added that the clerk senced our disappointment and offered that they were going to merge with the Sheraton next door which is the nicest of the three in my opinion.  Doc


----------



## grandpadoc (Dec 14, 2008)

jancpa said:


> I recently received a letter from Grand Pacific Resorts annoucing that their newest resort in Carlsbad, CA will be a Hilton Grand Vacations Club affiliate.
> 
> As an owner of the MarBrisa Resort, you will become a member of the Hilton Grand Vacations Club.  The letter states that this will be their largest and most luxurious resort ever built.  They are offering previews and pre-construction pricing.



...not by a mile compared to Palisades or the Sheraton next door. This is more like Holiday Inn Express.  Doc


----------

